# front treated wall



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi everyone, i have a question about treating the front wall bi/tri corners with bass traps.
i was told that the front wall bi/tri corner traps should not have frk/fsk paper on them which i know.

heres where i am confused. for 2 channel, you have the flexibility to treat the middle of the front wall with absorption panels. you cant do this for home theater if you have a projection screen.

my concern is do you not use frk/fsk paper on your base traps even if you have the middle of the wall treated with absorption (2 channel). will it sound overly dead.

also, if your room is "quite large", should you treat the middle of the wall with absorption but still use frk/fsk paper on the bass traps.

i know every room is different, i just want to know the general rule of thumb on treating the front wall. is it always full broadband traps everywhere (no frk/fsk) or do you sometimes mix and match.

thanks so much


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally, I prefer not to have any reflective coverings on treatments on the front wall. 


Bryan


----------



## kam (Sep 13, 2010)

Bryan

Does that include the superchunks in the 2 front vertical corners?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For me personally, yes. I don't want anything reflective on the front wall. In the rear corners, it's fine. 

Bryan


----------

